# snake and toad!



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2011)

Went outside last night to do something, don't member what, and hubby and I saw the little snake that lives around the house eating or trying to eat a fat toad or frog, never can tell the diff, but the poor frog was trying to escape by grabbing the mulch, hubby wanted to use a stick and make it let it go, but I told him it could already be hurt enough not to live if let go and the snake needed to eat too. It was hard to watch, but u know me, I had to take a pic for my mantis friends!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope it the snake is OK. That toad looks pretty big for it.  The toads secretions look nasty too.

Great pics.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW! That's a mouth-full.



Poor Mr. Toad. That trip through the snake must have been some "wild ride".


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2011)

They blow up with air to make themselves harder to eat. Looks like it's working in this case.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2011)

tks for the info Rick, I didn't know that, he wasn't there next morning, so I don't know if he got all of him or not. I thought, and little I know about it, that they stayed put after a big meal.


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> tks for the info Rick, I didn't know that, he wasn't there next morning, so I don't know if he got all of him or not. I thought, and little I know about it, that they stayed put after a big meal.


Normally the snake would swallow it head first which would make things a lot easier. He probably slithered off to a sheltered place to digest for the new few days.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh! better watch where I walk!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2011)

I just noticed something, the pics look pretty good, how come when I take pic of mantis inside, they come out bad?  Hibiscy not happy!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2011)

Likebugs, is that secretions that make his neck area dark?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Likebugs, is that secretions that make his neck area dark?


Yep, toads typically have glands on their sides behind the head that secrete toxins that taste bad.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2011)

so it was a toad?


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 19, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> so it was a toad?


Definitely.


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yes, that's a toad. Frogs have smooth skin and are generally found near water.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, both are surrounding the house then!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 21, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> I just noticed something, the pics look pretty good, how come when I take pic of mantis inside, they come out bad?  Hibiscy not happy!


I believe it has something to do with the depth of field which is the distance away from the camera that comes out sharp in an image. With smaller things the depth of field is going to have a smaller range of focus. You can look it up on the internets or youtubes for a better discription.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 23, 2011)

That toad really seemed expressionless, but now that I know that they hold their breath, it looks like it's holding it's breath. Poor little guy, it make's me feel sorry for him, but I know snakes have to eat too. It's the circle of life.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea, we were dang if we move him and danged if we dont!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 27, 2011)

... What an adorable eastern garter snake.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2011)

so thats what he is! wish he would take to eating at another fast food joint!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd rather have a yard full of garter snakes than a yard full of toads any day.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 28, 2011)

I will put that in their bag next time I see em! :lol:


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> I'd rather have a yard full of garter snakes than a yard full of toads any day.


Toads (which from a biology viewpoint are frogs) have their place too. 



 They eat a lot of bugs and also slugs &amp; snails.


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 9, 2011)

I once found a snake which appeared to be sleeping that i almost stepped on! I came back to find a which appered to be a coughed up mouse next to it!


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 22, 2011)

:lol: LOL It looks like the snake's eyes are gonna pop out in the third pic. I guess it also kinda looks like a puppet.


----------

